
Google Cloud Status – Summary, Description, Root Cause, Prevention - nullxone
https://status.cloud.google.com/summary
======
nullxone
Well written accounts of what went wrong, always accompanied by remediation
measures for the future.

Some insight into systems at Google scale, and the fact that in the end it's
people running the show :)

Examples:
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/15062](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/15062)
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/15064](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/15064)

